
The Canadians bringing back Gaelic culture - darshandsoni
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20170719-the-canadians-bringing-back-gaelic-culture
======
rmason
It's always saddened me that so few in the US know that such a shockingly
beautiful place exists. Nova Scotia isn't over an ocean, I drove there from
Michigan. I've urged many friends to visit and those that have done so return
ever so grateful for the recommendation. Unlike Europe, this place really
isn't all that crowded even in summer.

~~~
darshandsoni
True. Although parts of the Canadian Atlantic region have had tough economic
times over the last couple of decades with collapse of fishing and light
manufacturing, it's nice to see cultural resurgence and pride. They are
definitely trying to woo tourists now so now is the perfect time to visit
before all the crowds come!

------
DrScump
A lot of great music from the Maritimes can be found on the Thistle and
Shamrock public radio program and website. Podcasts and live streaming are
available.

The hour-long radio program airs Saturdays at 2pm locally in San Francisco on
KALW-FM 91.7.

------
forkLding
I recommend visiting, the seafood is much cheaper and its definitely a good
temperature to visit right now.

